# Amazing French Beatboxer



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

You will need sound for this...


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Pusser, your Numa song is in jeopardy! (along with jobs & pensions) :wink: 

That is some talent. 8)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Seen this guy many,many times.He is something else for sure.

steve


----------

